# Offset Detailing Essex: Brand New Audi RS6 Sepang Blue



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.*

Due to popular demand I am now accepting more weekday bookings, so feel free to give me a call - 0784 320 1313.

Hello all. Here we have a brand new Audi RS6 in sepang blue which was booked in for a paint correction and Gtechniq Exo sealant.

Cracking on with the detail, a full wash down, decontamination and clay was carried out. This had just come back from Le Mans, were the owner and his friends enjoyed the racing and camping out trackside. The car had just done under 3000 miles, so was in great condition, but a few little gremlins were to be found here and there.

Rupes and Scholl were the polishes of choice as was the Rupes Bigfoot as always. Gtechniq Exo and C2V3 were the sealants. The huge 21" wheels and monster calipers housing the ceramic discs were sealed with Sonax NPT, great with the gloss calipers and matte finish of the alloys. Carbon fibre trim - there was lots of it was also sealed in Exo and C2V3. Glass was again sealed with Gtechniq.

This is probably the most favourite car I've detailed so far. Everywhere you looked it was full of details. The gorgeous blue hue to the exterior mixing up with the carbon fibre details and monster diffuser on the dear, the 21" matt grey alloys housing the ridiculous brakes, right down the full alcantara headlining and pillars and yet more carbon fibre and black leather on the inside. An absolute beast of a car I think you'll agree!

Luckily for me, the sun shone once I completed the car so had to get some pictures and videos of the paint popping in the sunshine.

Updated with a short after video!






Onto the pics!!

On arrival. The M3 I'd just finished looked tiny in comparison!



Huge...


M3 about to leave.


10 paces.


Cleaning up the monster calipers with a friendly Citrus degreaser.


Onto machine polishing. Flake was really, really popping after hitting it with the machine.








Lovely weave!


Looking good.






Like glass.


Defects found.



And banished.


More defects.




See ya!



Right hand side all done.


Roof.



LHS rear quarter.


Mega.


Mirror, mirror!


That carbon!


Exo ready to rock.


Exo was applied and thoroughly checked to make sure all residue was removed when buffing.


That'll do ya.




Yet more carbon on the lower half of the front bumper.


Exo gives off a yet glassy look as well as being highly hydrophobic.


Bling.




To the interior - cleaned with Chemical Guys and vacummed throughout. Inside glass also sorted with Auto Finesse Crystal.


Can't have too much carbon in my opinion.


Alcantara making an appearance. Honeycomb stitching matching the front grills.


Great headlights. When unlocking the car that line of white light slides across from one side to the other - awesome touches on this car!


All done. Outside.


Tyres dressed, Sonax NPT on wheels and calipers.


Fresh interior.


Awesome OEM flip up sat nav and interface.






Blue hue.


Beast mode - engage.




MORE CARBON!!! Sealed with Exo and C2V3.


Each honeycomb section of the grill was also sealed with Exo and C2V3.








Yep - carbon.


Whopper stoppers.




And in the sunshine. Look at that colour!!












Many thanks for looking.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

You tease. How can you do this to us .I saw the immortal RS 6 and thought, never mind what I thought its rude 
Daz


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

zippo said:


> You tease. How can you do this to us .I saw the immortal RS 6 and thought, never mind what I thought its rude
> Daz


My thoughts too Zippo - its like torture, but when the thread finally arrives - -ahh bliss!:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

RS6 is all done. Hold tight haha.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Hi guys, all updated at the top!!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

man that's just gorgeous and I've ran out of tissues dam .Seriously she looks outstanding The owner must have been over the moon with what he brought you and what he drove home in, I Think you can definitely say you earned your daily crust on that beauty I've been back to look at your pics 3 times I would think I'll ogle her a few more times before bedtime 
Daz


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

What a machine, looks stunning


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning colour and finish!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Phwoarrr Ding Bloomin Dong! That is a monster! lovely and a fabulous job :argie:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Absolutely stunning cars - hell of a price though.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Pretty much speechless , superb job and car . It's got to be my dream car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Simply stunning:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That is absolutely incredible! The best colour combo too IMO, all the better for not having black wheels!

Looks magic.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Stunning! My ultimate dream machine with 2 little kids.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Love these - so want one !


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great work on a fantastic car! :thumb:

Love that colour, but I suppose I would say that


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lovely. I would kill for one of these cars. Love the carbon on it too. Good job!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning work on a stunning car :detailer::buffer::thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

That makes 99.9% of Audi's look so inferior, lovely jubbly!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

ibiza55 said:


> That makes 99.9% of Audi's look so inferior, lovely jubbly!


Not sure about 99.9% but it is an awesome piece of work - cheers!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

SBM said:


> Phwoarrr Ding Bloomin Dong! That is a monster! lovely and a fabulous job :argie:


Haha proper eh? :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> That is absolutely incredible! The best colour combo too IMO, all the better for not having black wheels!
> 
> Looks magic.


Yeah not a fan of black wheels here! Many thanks.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

OMG - that makes you swear :thumb: absolutely outstanding car, made even more outstanding by your amazing work, making the colour even more mesmerising, I'm going to look through this just one more time - them maybe once more - and maybe ?

I'm going to get me one of them - when I win the lottery !


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

look absolutely stunning! fantastic job!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely colour, awesome job.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

such a great colour and a lovely car


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I love these! I'm not jealous at all


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

20vKarlos said:


> I love these! I'm not jealous at all


Mega eh?! More to come from the owner of this RS6!


----------



## SamFishlock (Jan 21, 2014)

Dear God. It's like exactly how I'd spec one up on the Audi website. An absolute dream made even more perfect by some amazing detailing work. Well done.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

It's a beast eh?! I'd go merlin purple with yellow calipers myself!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chefy said:


> OMG - that makes you swear :thumb: absolutely outstanding car, made even more outstanding by your amazing work, making the colour even more mesmerising, I'm going to look through this just one more time - them maybe once more - and maybe ?
> 
> I'm going to get me one of them - when I win the lottery !


haha many thanks!


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

Superb work there mate. Amazing colour


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Dan - his next brand new addition is in soon for a new car detail - whopper.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Updated with an edited short 'after video' on the first page - cheers!


----------



## johnwoo (Feb 24, 2011)

Really beautiful! Great job, and Sepang Blue, wow what a lovely color!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

What an amazing car and a great job done on it.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Many thanks Tony!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous looking motor :thumb:

Nice work!!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Demi!


----------



## johnwoo (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Daryl, what did you do with the black window trims? (Polishing/dressing/protection) I have the same on my car and still considering what to do... Don't want to try because they are black and I don't know what the material is made of. Thanks! And what a great color, I love it but my wife doesn't, so I have Phantom Black  with black optic.


----------

